# ID this meter base?



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I need to find a cover for this, or replace it. Anybody recognize the brand?











Thanks


I've got an old one or two around, but can't check them till I get home.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

acro said:


> I need to find a cover for this, or replace it. Anybody recognize the brand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a Siemens.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Could be an older Milbank or Durham. They used to have hex head bolts instead of Allens in the jaw lugs. But I think the plastic in the Milbank was red instead of black.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Here the older Milbank have black plastic and also some are red but the older ones here had the hex bolts and the metal (forgive me don't know the exact name) rounded plates that go over the stripped wire before the hex bolt lug. It would really depend on how the cover attaches at he bottom but you may be able to check the local poco(s) or Milbank or Durham specs. But at the end of the day the bottom looks like crap from what I see it may be cheaper and keep you saner to just change it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The chances of finding a cover for that MP are slim to none..

Only chance you have is if someone here is a pack rat and saves "things" just in case they ever need it..

I would just change the MP.. make some money and move on.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I will go with Milbank I will look in the morning


----------



## brokenankle (Jan 17, 2009)

*landis gyr*

landis & gyr


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

brokenankle said:


> landis & gyr


Bought out by Siemens


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

The main it feeds is a siemens, so you may be right Harry. The old ones I had where Millbank, but did not match and did have red plastic. I sent this pic to my local supply house and they did not come up with much - I figured it was a long shot anyway.

Figure I will just pick up a new base later and switch it out.


On a side note, this POCO seems to have a polocy to remove the transformer and wire from the pole after 30 days of inactivity after shutting the service off. Seems like it is just a ploy to increase the hookup fee to re-establish power.

We purchased the property from a previous owner and the power has been off for a year or so.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Since the power is off to the line side, why not just replace the can? The connections look like they lack CU/AL aid, and the meter jaws look questionable.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*cover*

the odds of finding that cover is slim. If you do, it will cost twice that of a new 200 amp panel. Looks like millbank to me


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

crazymurph said:


> Since the power is off to the line side, why not just replace the can? The connections look like they lack CU/AL aid, and the meter jaws look questionable.



You are correct on both counts. I have a new base and I need to install a ground rod also. Looks like there never was one.


----------



## stubs (Feb 3, 2011)

the jaws look burnt--the tension on the jaws are probably waek as well -just change it out $50 or so


----------

